# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  ASUS dẫn đầu bảng điểm số về 3DMARK

## Thietbigiadinh

ASUS Strix GTX 980 và ROG R9 290X đang là 2 con quái vật đồ họa đang thống trị hạng mục 3DMark toàn thế giới với các bài test 3DMark Fire Strike, Fire Strike Extreme, 3DMark 11 Performance, 3DMark 11 Entry, 3DMark Sky Diver và 3DMark Vantage Performance. Các kỉ lục này được thực hiện bởi bộ đôi ép xung thủ người Nga là Smoke và _12_.


*3DMark Fire Strike (4xGPU): 39862 điểm*
Link kiểm chứng

GPU: 1,850MHz (+52.14%) / 2,093MHz (+18.99%)CPU: 5,502MHz (+83.40%) Intel Core i7 5960X ‘Haswell-E’Motherboard: Rampage V Extreme

​
*3DMark Fire Strike Extreme (4xGPU): 27242 điểm*
Link kiểm chứng

GPU: 1,850MHz (+52.14%) / 2,093MHz (+18.99%)CPU: 5,502MHz (+83.40%) Intel Core i7 5960X ‘Haswell-E’Motherboard: Rampage V Extreme

​
*3DMark 11 Perfomance (4xGPU): 50569 điểm*
Link kiểm chứng

GPU: 1,820MHz (+49.67%) / 2,093MHz (+18.99%)CPU: 5,502MHz (+84.90%) Intel Core i7 5960X ‘Haswell-E’Motherboard: Rampage V Extreme

​
*3DMark Vantage Performance (4xGPU): 112312 điểm*
Link kiểm chứng

GPU: 1,900MHz (+56.25%) / 2,093MHz (+18.99%)CPU: 5,547MHz (+84.90%) Intel Core i7 5960X ‘Haswell-E’Motherboard: Rampage V Extreme

​
*3DMark 11 Entry (4xGPU): 44535 điểm*
Link kiểm chứng

GPU: 1,050MHz (+5.00%) / 1,450MHz (+16.00%)CPU: 5,586.52MHz (+86.22%) Intel Core i7 5960X ‘Haswell-E’Motherboard: Rampage V Extreme

​
*3DMark Sky Diver (3xGPU): 74836 điểm*
Link kiểm chứng

GPU: 1,156MHz (+15.60%) / 1,450MHz (+16.00%)CPU: 5,623MHz (+87.43%) Intel Core i7 5960X ‘Haswell-E’Motherboard: Rampage V Extreme

​
*Nguồn: rog.asus.com*​

----------


## akakavn

*Trả lời: ASUS dẫn đầu bảng điểm số về 3DMARK*

6 kỉ lục luôn kia á, quá là ảo luôn

----------


## nguyengiang123

*Trả lời: ASUS dẫn đầu bảng điểm số về 3DMARK*




> 6 kỉ lục luôn kia á, quá là ảo luôn


bài tổng hợp mà bác nhiều là đúng rồi chứ

----------


## minhkiet0907

*Trả lời: ASUS dẫn đầu bảng điểm số về 3DMARK*

asus dạo này lên dữ hén, phục phục phục

----------


## vasmobifone

*Trả lời: ASUS dẫn đầu bảng điểm số về 3DMARK*




> asus dạo này lên dữ hén, phục phục phục


thông số benchmark của Asus luôn cao mak2 thím hồi giờ rồi

----------


## dichvuseo001

*Trả lời: ASUS dẫn đầu bảng điểm số về 3DMARK*

ấn tượng rồi nhá, tuyệt vời luôn

----------


## huongabc1

*Trả lời: ASUS dẫn đầu bảng điểm số về 3DMARK*




> ấn tượng rồi nhá, tuyệt vời luôn


toàn điểm cao ngất ngưỡng thề kia mà hông ấn tượng mới lạ ấy

----------


## vietnhatglass

*Trả lời: ASUS dẫn đầu bảng điểm số về 3DMARK*

này là bao giờ thế bạn, thông số thấy lạ lạ nhỉ

----------

